# Last one! Due May 20



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jacinth has 20 days! She's getting so huge! Can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

oh YAY!!! I Can’t wait to see what she has either!Hopefully u get a girl!!! And hopefully everything goes smoothly!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, love her color.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy kidding! Can’t wait to see what she’s got in there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllll???? How is she? Now we only have 19 more days to wait?😱😁 So exciting! 🍿🍿🥤


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I cant wait!!! Super exciting to see those beautiful babies


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

10 more daaaaays. How is big momma.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s a beautiful doe… May I ask what’s happened with her udder? Are you concerned with it? Does she have any trouble feeding her kids?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

You should see it full she has a nice udder actually.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> You should see it full she has a nice udder actually.


I just thought her teats look really big. Probably just the breed? I know some people with dairy goats and they have a couple with huge teats- almost like cow teats. They said they always have to bottle their babies since they can’t fit them in their mouths, but they milk out a ton of milk 🤷🏼‍♀️
I hope I didn’t come off as rude… just kind of wondered if she had had any previous issue. I actually have a doe who had some issue with her quads being too rough on her (I really wish I’d pulled a couple!) and then while pregnant still this year, one side started getting really big ahead of time. I didn’t help her in time… this years kids all nurse off the other side. I was hoping for some good news of recovery after /next kidding to look forward to and beg my case in keeping her for one more year! Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She really is beautiful ❤


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> I just thought her teats look really big. Probably just the breed? I know some people with dairy goats and they have a couple with huge teats- almost like cow teats. They said they always have to bottle their babies since they can’t fit them in their mouths, but they milk out a ton of milk 🤷🏼‍♀️
> I hope I didn’t come off as rude… just kind of wondered if she had had any previous issue. I actually have a doe who had some issue with her quads being too rough on her (I really wish I’d pulled a couple!) and then while pregnant still this year, one side started getting really big ahead of time. I didn’t help her in time… this years kids all nurse off the other side. I was hoping for some good news of recovery after /next kidding to look forward to and beg my case in keeping her for one more year! Lol


Oh not rude to me.. didnt mean to come off rude either! the owner of this goat has a website and u can see everyone. Ive seen the pictures of her full and it looks really nice. maybe jubilee will chime in. I was just saying it looks better full lol. Wow maybe your girl will even out? My only experience with uneven udder was when Iet a doe raise a single kid and learned the hard way why some people pull kids and bottle feed. I do that now with all kids.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is her udder full. She is filling but kind of uneven at the moment. Honestly, I think one of my babies whose dam left has been nursing off/on on her making her uneven. They've sort of adopted each other. She does have very large teats that lack delineation which I don't care for and she could use a bit more area of attachment. She is also 8 years old and has had just as many freshenings. Also a better pic of her in general. Her kids always improve over her and I'm expecting that the buck I used will tighten up that udder and give more delineation in the teats. I'm not the biggest fan of her udder, but I absolutely love a lot of other things about her!

@Hounddog23 I need to get some new pics. She's filling more and hanging in there, just so big! Her ligs softened just a bit. I need her to hold off on any early business. I have a show this weekend so Sunday, she's good to go lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> This is her udder full. She is filling but kind of uneven at the moment. Honestly, I think one of my babies whose dam left has been nursing off/on on her making her uneven. They've sort of adopted each other. She does have very large teats that lack delineation which I don't care for and she could use a bit more area of attachment. She is also 8 years old and has had just as many freshenings. Also a better pic of her in general. Her kids always improve over her and I'm expecting that the buck I used will tighten up that udder and give more delineation in the teats. I'm not the biggest fan of her udder, but I absolutely love a lot of other things about her!


I guess if my goats walked around with a large udder like that half the year, their teats would have a hard time too. Lol
I know I asked about her udder, but I think I mainly meant the teats. Almost looked like her udder is split with how big they are going up.
Hopefully she stops letting the other baby nurse when hers arrive 😊
I think she looks wonderful -especially for 8 freshening! My oldest is 4, so we have a ways to wait and see what she’ll end up looking like. Lol 
Thank you for replying and again I wasn’t trying to be judgmental of her udder at all 🙏


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

@Hounddog23 I need to get some new pics. She's filling more and hanging in there, just so big! Her ligs softened just a bit. I need her to hold off on any early business. I have a show this weekend so Sunday, she's good to go lol
[/QUOTE]
Aw a goat show?... if so how exciting! Haha yeah tell her cross them legs till atleast after sunday lol. 😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No offense at all. Also, the bottom half of her udder has less hair on it, so it makes it look like the teat is super long/big, but it's not at all. Maybe I will try a closer up pic. In the full pic you can see her actual teats, they are big, but not what it appears in her other pic. She does have a decent division of the halves going on which when dry, make it look split way more than it is, but when full, a nice split. She milks out about 13# of milk or so when she is in peak milk, so she has a lot of room in there. 

Also, she was in milk until about 6 weeks ago. So she was still slightly full when she started filling this time. When she is bone dry, she is nowhere near that big, there's usually barely much hanging there. There are many factors making her udder look bad in that pic.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> Aw a goat show?... if so how exciting! Haha yeah tell her cross them legs till atleast after sunday lol. 😅


Yep, a mini show! Taking Peach and Olive.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> No offense at all. Also, the bottom half of her udder has less hair on it, so it makes it look like the teat is super long/big, but it's not at all. Maybe I will try a closer up pic. In the full pic you can see her actual teats, they are big, but not what it appears in her other pic. She does have a decent division of the halves going on which when dry, make it look split way more than it is, but when full, a nice split. She milks out about 13# of milk or so when she is in peak milk, so she has a lot of room in there.
> 
> Also, she was in milk until about 6 weeks ago. So she was still slightly full when she started filling this time. When she is bone dry, she is nowhere near that big, there's usually barely much hanging there. There are many factors making her udder look bad in that pic.


If you aren’t worried about her udder, I’m certainly not. It seems I continue to show my lack of knowledge post after post on this forum 😅
I’m excited to her babies tho! 😍
and good luck at your goat show 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No no, there is just much more going on behind that pic that pretty much everyone wouldn't know without asking lol.
Thanks!!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Yep, a mini show! Taking Peach and Olive.


That sounds fun. You should post how they do when you get back. I think i saw that one..in Boerne right? Good drive up there lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Woohoo! More gorgeous babies! Can't wait to see them!
@Boer Mama , sometimes it is helpful to milk a doe that has a very full udder/larger teats out a bit, so the kids have an easier time latching on. Especially if they are all drinking off one side and the other side is getting really full. I have one girl who gets so full before kidding that the kids have a hard time latching. So now I just plan to milk that colostrum into a bottle and give it to the kids that way, then get them latched on once her udder isn't so tight.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes, great advice! Jacinth has dam raised all her kids, they haven't had a difficult time latching, but I have seen some that do. Apparently she doesn't if this little stinker is sneaking sips 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok! Jacinth is due tomorrow! Looking like just maybe some labor prep is happening. Her udder is filling a but now it seems. Ligs are softer and wider, and I think she's looking a touch more hollow this morning. I'll be watching her off/on today to see if we are indeed progressing. So if she is, babies most likely tomorrow!

Will try to post pics in a bit, says they're too big for the server....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay, getting SO close! I’m excited to see this years kiddos 😁🥰😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wheres the pictures? 👀Gotta see this pretty lady! 🐐oooohhhhh its almost time!🍿🥤💗💝


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Day after tomorrow


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This was just now. We just got home and I checked her. The kids have dropped since this morning, udder filling, ligs are even softer and lower than this morning.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Her tail head definitely looks more hollow since this morning! Come ooooon babies. 😁😁


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I thought so too. And this pic hard to see but she's def dropped.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooo twins? 2 does? 💞


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Jacinth!
She is so pretty!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So feed time check, ligs are barely there it seems. Udder a bit more fuller, but udders this year haven't filled huge until right about the time they are pushing. Hopefully in the morning we will have no ligaments!

Yes Moers! Hopefully 2 does, or trips 2d/1b or all 3 does would be fantastic! So ready to see these babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So, how’s your girl doing?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

😑😑😑

So she has filled a good bit! But those ligs are still barely there. I'll go out later and watch her a bit and see if I see anything else but...ugh. She's steadily filling so that is a good sign, but they are hanging on lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well just went out to open the big pasture for them nd checked her. Her right lig is really not much there. Her left is still there but super soft. I see a touch more udder filling too. Hoping she'll go take a walk in the big pasture with the girls and get things moving. She has dropped, but her left side was higher and I could feel baby parts up top near her back end. I wonder how many she's got in there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well...
That walk ...er waddeling, may get her started! Oh so exciting. Cant wait to see more ADORABLE EARS!💝💞🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

These guys should have some serious ears for sure!! I'm so impatiently waiting to see them LOL


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are..😱.I have to wait till you post pictures.....and sometimes...thats a L o n g....l o n g time!🤣😂💘 And thats rough on an ear addict like me....my poor nerves😩😂🤣


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are..😱.I have to wait till you post pictures.....and sometimes...thats a L o n g....l o n g time!🤣😂💘 And thats rough on an ear addict like me....my poor nerves😩😂🤣


I will make sure I try to post in a timely manner haha!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well not 100% sure today is the day but I have found when I'm questioning myself, it is. She has the teensiest it of ligs still. Doing a lot of staring and teeth grinding and licking. She just stands in place doing this. I had to tun and get fly fly spray and stuff as she is greatly irritated at flies. But I put her in the pen and am watching her and I think maybe we are early labor. She's just staring at the wall and grinding teeth currently. 

Eta: we have wide bloodshot eyes and some slight talking. So I'm going to go ahead and say at least early labor.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ooooo sounds like it! Yaaaaaay


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh oh oh! We gonna have Babies?🍿🥤 Hmmmmm? Oh...let me see my twin llllooooooooonnnnngggg eared doelings!🥰😂🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any ears yet... uuurrrggg... I mean babies?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha not yet. I haven't seen any contractions. But she is wild eyed and occasional momma talking. I came in for a short bit and will go check in a bit.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I tried to take a nap and my son was checking every 30 minutes for me. He ran I my room just now "mom!! It's time she has goohanging!!!" Lol.

So back out here with her and she has about 8" of goo hanging out. So maybe soon. It's so hot out now...yuck.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Noooooooo. She's done a lot of mama talking and more standing and staring, decided to eat some hay, some pawing. I came in as I need to get a list ready for my husband for the store, but I have children checking on her every so often. Hopefully before dark, which is 4 hours lol. He ligs have been long gone so if it's not before dark (which her signs say so but......goats) then I guess it's gonna be a late night.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh good grief! I figured she’d of had them by now🤯
I hope she pops soon, Ill keep checking in…
Darn doe code🤪🤨


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooohhhhh noooooo! Not yet? 🤣😂 Shes milking this doe code thang for all its worth!😁


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

🤯 Really thought we'd have kids by now. Just came back in from a check, she's just casually laying down, moaning with every breath, nothing exciting. She's prob gonna make me get up off and on all night then have them in the morning. 🙄


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh man! Hope she has a great, easy kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Anything new happening? Her ears are just too gorgeous! I can’t wait to see her kid’s ears.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No. Just came in. Her teats look like they are about to explode they are tight and shiny. She was yawning a bit. I saw one contraction and that was it. I bet anything it will be early morning. But I'll go back little while


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hoping to come back to baby pictures in the morning!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No baby pictuŕes?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Still? …geez…. Getting impatient here 🤪😉


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just got word from jubilee she had them! She had to go in and help one of the kids out presentation was head only she asked me to let yall know she is still dealing with momma and trying to make sure theres not a third 1 buck 1 doe! 
picture courtesy of Jubilee


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awww congratulations, @Jubillee and Jacinth!! They sure are beautiful. Great job assisting. Looking forward to seeing more pictures soon!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're gorgeous! Congratulations and I hope the assist wasn't too rough.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yay! Thanks for updating @Hounddog23


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay- they’re here! 😍
I hope everyone’s up and doing well very soon 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations and great job on the assistance! 
What a beautiful trio!
Thanks @Hounddog23 for letting us know!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! There beautiful! Congratulations! I hope every is doing well there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Twins.💗💝💞..Thankyou @Hounddog23 for letting us know
I was worried. I do hope Jacinth is doing well, shes such a good mama.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Everyone is well! I got up about 4:00 this morning and she had some strong contractions then laid down and nothing. I had my suspicions about one being presented wrong. I went back to bed until about 6:30. Got up, she had a long amber string of goo. Fed the others while I kept an eye on her. Strong contractions and no progress. Got my husband to hold her and there was a mouth right at the opening. Pulled the feet up like nothing and out comes the brown little girl! Went back in and found feet and pulled the little black buckling! Just waiting on her to pass her placenta. Will get some more pics in a bit, I have been pretty exausted.

Thanks @Hounddog23 for updating!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wooohooo... congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Brown is the doeling (KR Jacob's Shalom) and black is the buckling (KR Jacob's Majestic Midnight

Shalom will be staying with us.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh they are just gorgeous!! Love their ears and names! 😍


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh my gosh they are absolutely beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww💝💗💞 Beautiful Ears and Beautiful kids! So pretty. Glad all are well. Sorry about your all nighter!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwww! Yay! Whahoooooo! Yipeee🥰😁
Congrats they’re gorgeous 🐐🐐😊🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I really like their names! Are they kind of like Bible names? We watch The Chosen and they say Shalom when they greet someone.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So beautiful, both of them!!! 💕 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I really like their names! Are they kind of like Bible names? We watch The Chosen and they say Shalom when they greet someone.


Yes. I tend to go with a biblical/hebrew theme name most of the time. Sometimes I change it up a bit but most are. Their sire is Jacob (Jake) so any of his kids get "Jacob's ........". Shalom means "peace" or kind of like a state of being whole. We use it often as a greeting (especially on Shabbat, which they were also born on!) My husband liked Midnight for the boy since he was black.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you all!! They're pretty stinking cute. Jakes kids take a bit to "unfold", cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Yes. I tend to go with a biblical/hebrew theme name most of the time. Sometimes I change it up a bit but most are. Their sire is Jacob (Jake) so any of his kids get "Jacob's ........". Shalom means "peace" or kind of like a state of being whole. We use it often as a greeting (especially on Shabbat, which they were also born on!) My husband liked Midnight for the boy since he was blac


I like it!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They are beautiful. If they were born on the Pesach what names would you have considered?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They’re so beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Tanya said:


> They are beautiful. If they were born on the Pesach what names would you have considered?


Not sure, I'd have to think on it as there are so many options. I did name two boys (whose dam is named Genesis) Thundering Sinai and Conquering Flame. Sinai is my keeper. I usually choose beforehand or shortly after they're born. Shalom was chosen way earlier this year in case I got a girl lol. I love choosing names and give my favorites to my keepers LOL, those are the ones I choose beforehand usually. I didn't have a name for the boy picked out and my husband picked out Midnight. He is deep jet black! Sometimes I play off the parents names too. Some names just fit. Like Moxie, she was my 1.5# runt baby. But she came out full of spunk and ready to eat. No tubing or any intervention needed. So I found a name that fit her perseverance and attitude! She is the spunkiest little thing too haha.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! The are so beautiful. Sounds like a climactic end to your kidding season! 😃


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I l9ve the way you pick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some pics of Shalom and Midnite. They're so stinking adorable. Shalom is staying and Midnite is going to a herd fairly close, next week.


That was our last kidding, and now planning next season's breeding already. LOL. Actually, we'll be breeding 2-3 girls next month for end of year kidding. We have 10-11 planned so if I can break it up into a couple of groups it will be easier. We are leasing 4 does and a buck this year. We'll have like 5-6 FF to train next year 😳.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look mom I can walk the walk but now for talking the talk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They’re so beautiful!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are beautiful little goats.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I bet those babies are gettin big already


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well for 1,,,I need updates on those ears! I mean...kidd!😂🤣 They really are gorgeous twins! Good Job!!💞💗


----------

